# Phone between 3000-4000



## rohit18rs (Aug 28, 2011)

i need a phone under the strict budget of below 4000 for my mother.. please suggest except nokia.. 

Thank You


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

rohit18rs said:


> please suggest except nokia..



are you sure about this? no Nokia? elder peoples prefer Nokia more for the friendly UI.

ok have a look at these (click on the pics for more details):
*img.fkcdn.com//image/mobile/4/z/q/samsung-metro-c3530-275x275-imadfebhgakb34yn.jpeg

*img.fkcdn.com/image/mobile/m/k/v/nokia-c2-01-275x275-imacyfnwehnygwvy.jpeg

*img.fkcdn.com//image/mobile/d/x/b/nokia-c2-02-275x275-imadyygghkhxe2dp.jpeg


----------



## har (Aug 28, 2011)

Try the Sony Ericsson Cedar. At Rs 4000 you get 3G, and good headsets and also a 2GB bundled card. The interface is really neat and simple with good graphics. The nokia touch shown in the above post may not go wel with older people as I found the screen not too good. Also it has just 10mb internal memory while the cedar has 280mb. The nokia has a 65k screen while the cedar has 256k screen. The nokia software is also missing some basic things like adjusting the brightness(not sure,my friend told me this).

The samsung is good though. But I am voting for the Sony


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 28, 2011)

Samsung 3530 is the best and in WINE RED color it truly rocks for 4k


----------



## rohit18rs (Aug 29, 2011)

Where can i find Samsung 3530 LA FLEUR adition online


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 29, 2011)

if you can extend your budget by 900 bucks nothing of the above beats the SE cedar. Its the best phone in its price range and also the battery lasts 3-4 days easily on 2g calls...


----------



## mobileN00b (Aug 29, 2011)

Which is better among the two SE Cedar or Samsung C3530 if we forget about 3G? I have heard Cedar has hang issues and its in-call volume is very low, Is this true?


----------



## rohit18rs (Aug 30, 2011)

even my friend bought cedar.. but it hangs often... therefore i wanted Samsung 3530 LA FLEUR edition for my mother.. can anyone tel me where can i purchase it online


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 30, 2011)

Check it here Flipkart.com: Samsung C3530: Mobile


----------



## rohit18rs (Aug 30, 2011)

flipkart only has chrome and silver colour.. whereas i want la fleur only
.. can anyone help


----------

